# blood in stool?



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

We got our APBT Monday Nov 24th. When we brought him home we noticed blood in his stool. Its not throughout it. Its only at the very end. We took him to the vet on Wednesday Nov 26th. They took a stool sample and screened for intestinal parasites & parvo. Everything came back negative. They perscribed Amformal liquid to harden his stool because it was like water, Gastri calm, & Metronidazole. About 2 days later we saw ALOT of improvement. No blood at the end of his stool and it was harder. We only had to give 3 doses of the Amforal liquid (12hrs apart) to see some improvement. After we saw the improvement we stopped giving it to him and kept giving the pills for a few more days, as instructed by the vet. It is Dec 3 and he has diahrea again and a litte blood at the end. 
We're feeding him Taste of the Wild.
He's 11 wks old and 15 lbs.
What can I do for him?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I would take him to another vet. Might be something the first one missed...JMO


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The food could be too rich for him. I would try a bland food of brown rice and hamburger or one of the dry kibble foods out there that is rice based.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

have you tried calling the vet and telling him...they need to know things like that, if you take him to a different vet then they will have to start over from scratch. 

I agree with Mikado the food may be too rich, but that would be another thing I would discuss with your vet.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> The food could be too rich for him. I would try a bland food of brown rice and hamburger or one of the dry kibble foods out there that is rice based.


the vet did give us 3 cans of Purina EN. It was just chicken & rice. I had to give him 1 can per day which was 1/3 can. I was instructed by the vet to ween him off of the purina doing the 50/50, then 20/80. I weened him off of it the RIGHT way and he had his last can on Friday. He's been eating TOW for 3 days going on 4 days now and just started with the same thing again.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sydney said:


> have you tried calling the vet and telling him...they need to know things like that, if you take him to a different vet then they will have to start over from scratch.
> 
> I agree with Mikado the food may be too rich, but that would be another thing I would discuss with your vet.


Very true. Our vet we go to now is a VERY good vet. Its not like we're going to the cheapest possible vet. I haven't called because I'm afraid that they'll want us to come in again and we were just there 2 times last week. Once for the stool and then later on that week for shots. 
But you are right. I will call the vet.
I was just trying to find answers/suggestions on here first.

thanks!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

From what you just aid about the food make me think that the TOW is too rich a food for him. I would try something different.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

*UPDATE*

So I've been experimenting the past couple days. I started adding a little water to his food and his stool is totally fine now. Its normal puppy poop!

The kennel I got him at was feeding the dogs FRM?! Whatever that is...

I just changed our 2 yr old dogs food to Taste of the Wild from Canidae and I noticed a huge difference in his coat and skin. He has had a dry skin problem for a while and his skin was flakey on the very rear of his back. Not a trace of dry skin since we've had him on TOW for a week.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Good move on the water i would say his little puppy tummy has gotten totally used to hard foods yet. Adding a little yogurt cottage cheese or water even is a good idea. Someimtes the dogs dont like overwatered food especially when it sits and soaks up like marsh mellows lol. My puppy had funny poo poos until i softened it up a bit with some plain yogurt and cottage cheese. Even now when he skips a day he gets the runs...it really helps his stool makes it a good consistency. Man we are sick talking about poop. LOL i love it...


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Good move on the water i would say his little puppy tummy has gotten totally used to hard foods yet. Adding a little yogurt cottage cheese or water even is a good idea. Someimtes the dogs dont like overwatered food especially when it sits and soaks up like marsh mellows lol. My puppy had funny poo poos until i softened it up a bit with some plain yogurt and cottage cheese. Even now when he skips a day he gets the runs...it really helps his stool makes it a good consistency. Man we are sick talking about poop. LOL i love it...


haha thats what responsible owners do! lol my neighbors probably think I'm a freak cuz I watch my dogs  poop! lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Yah its nice to have good solid poop, especially when your scraping it off the curb with a plastic grocery bag LOL.... did i say that outloud?


----------



## Blueberry (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi I am new this but I think I have a problem with my blue fawn pitbull all yesterday I keep seein blood in his stool but I havent seen him use the bathroom so I dont knoe if it at the beginning or end. He hasnt used it in front of me when I walk him yesterday he went on my floor....lol I have him on pedigree enen his treats so if someone could help plz do I am lost amd worried do I need to take him to the vet or change his food? Thanks


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Hi I am new this but I think I have a problem with my blue fawn pitbull all yesterday I keep seein blood in his stool but I havent seen him use the bathroom so I dont knoe if it at the beginning or end. He hasnt used it in front of me when I walk him yesterday he went on my floor....lol I have him on pedigree enen his treats so if someone could help plz do I am lost amd worried do I need to take him to the vet or change his food? Thanks


you should probably start your own thread tellin about yourself and your problem.. how old is your dog?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

if it's blood and it's a young dog (or older) go to the vet ASAP


----------



## pwgriffin (Nov 2, 2011)

My dogs poo gets really soft from time to time and they are also on taste of the wild. I changed the flavor to the lower protein fish flavored ToTW. My older pit has finally stopped getting diarrhea, hasn't had an episode in a long time. She used to chew up bones and toys, so i had to fix that before she could get better. I am concerned about my new pit tho, because he's starting to go through the same thing. He's up to date on his shots and he's eating great, drinking plenty of water and has tons of energy...just soft poop and sometimes a spot of blood. No worms tho, I've checked for it....


----------

